# Small yellow/tan bugs



## IDontSmoke (Oct 18, 2006)

So I have some tiny, bugs on my leaves. At the most, they are perhaps 1/16" long, very tiny. The smallest are yellow, hen turn tan as they get larger. They seem to crawl rather than fly, and look like they strip the chlorophyll off my leaves or something. I have two different strains, they seem to affect t broad-leafed strain worse than the thin-leafed strain. There are now also little tiny black spots on many of the leaves, and this seems to be only on the lower leaves. I am indoors, two weeks into flowering, and wonder what I should do about this. They seem to only affect the leaves, the buds seem fine. Help!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2006)

Might have a mite infestation.  Click here.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3316&highlight=mites
and here
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4577&highlight=mites
To help ya eradicate those beasts.


----------



## IDontSmoke (Oct 18, 2006)

I guess I forgot to mention that they were long and thin.  tried to do my research on all the threads previously posted, and I am fairly positive they are not spider mites. Should I just go ahead and spray with a safe pesticide considering I am only two weeks into flowering?

Thanks


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2006)

If you sure they are not mites, then spray. I'd use a "vegetable safe" pesticide. I've used shultz with success in veg. I try to avoid anything in flower.
I'll let someone else chime in on this one.


----------



## Capt. Zigzag (Oct 18, 2006)

Use BT. (bassilious thuringiensis)

-


----------

